# sample contract and pricing upstate ny



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello, guys i'm new to this bussiness and wounder if any one could showed me their contract for sample, because i'm making my own but need to look whats out there, and also some pricing what people charge out here in Upstate NY, im from Rochester NY, thanks
Vitaly


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Any body? Help!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We don't work by contract due to legal issues. All we offer is snow removal by the hour, the client pays for what they get. No gaurantees, no trigger depths. Keep it short and simple. This is year 24 and the business keeps growing because of quality work and reliability. We plow approximately every 3-4 inches. Lowers the wear on equipment and keeps the lots clear. $125 per hr, 1/2 hr minimum. Multiple lots for the same owner eliminates the minimum. When I started my clients were skeptical. My pitch was: if you're not happy, don't pay. Every year the 1 truck newcomers pick up a lot or 2 from me, 90% of them fail the client, I get the business back along with new referals every year.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks gpin, do u use same rate for comercial and residental?
Vitaly


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Residential is a headache. I do some for free, such as the owners of the office complexs, the building managers and other clients as I feel that the goodwill is worth more than the money. I also do my accountant, my daycare person and my attorney, again for goodwill not cash. I used do some driveways where I live, but there was always a car in the way and getting paid was a sometimes difficult or not worth it.. I think residential is best left to landscapers who have a year round relationship with the client. I would charge more for residential than commercial.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't know where you are in Rochester. I'm in Scottsville, but plow Scottsville to Farmington within 5 miles of Rt. 251..

I've noticed alot of the work in Scottsville and immediate areas is lowballed to a huge extreme. My dads neighbors driveway is being done for $8.00 and its a 30x60 driveway.. My minimum is $18.00 for a 25x50.. No lower.. Doing moms, dads, the grandparents, and a few other close relatives for free.. I have a $31,000 truck, $5,000 plow, and $1,400 spreader... Don't work for free!

Around here you will be lucky to clear $80-100 hr for residential if there isn't much travel time.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Steve, 
Les see some pics of the truck and plow? Sounds like an awsometruck. Do you got any good pics of your lawn mowing rigsup to date?

Jeff Smith 
JRS Lawn & Landscape


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

See if this works.. I don't have the plow yet, getting it mounted in late September (if it ever comes in)..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

here's the biggest mowing rig behind the 98' F-150.. Pic is about 2 months old.. Have added two Greentouch BP blower racks for Kawasaki KRB 400B blowers, and new stihl FS85 Extreme trimmers to replace the Echo garbage..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

And here is one more of the new truck!

2004 Ford F-350 4x4 w/ FX4 off road package
reg cab
5.4ltr V-8 Auto
3.73 limited slip


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve,
I'm in Hilton, but i'll would greece and irondequit and some others around here, not to far away, i'm trying to start may be with residental and move to commercial, since i'm just starting out this my first year, defenetly not for free, cause just spent $31k for truck this year and the plow $4k just now, but what do u say on your contract? since u from here, where do u advertize here? nice truck
thanks
vitaly


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

DNI,

I advertise with flyers, direct mail, GV Penny Saver, and word-of-mouth referrals..


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve,
We will be making some flyers this year to start, and whats a general stuff u write on contracts
thanks


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve
how do u do it with direct mail


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

DNI,

I select areas I like to work in from my mowing route. Target the streets where my mowing customers live, and write down house numbers..

I have seen huge lists out there but that really doesn't help you target your area..


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

looks great steve


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

We starting to bring flyers door to door where we work and around are neighberhood, but i got this flyer in mail that they will do unlimited snowplowing trips for $159, thats crazy how can u make money like this, or advertize with these offers, u can make your web site a live on your signature by puting {url} in front of it and {/url} in back of it, just use the squared brackets in place of the pointed ones, and i sended u email


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Steve,
got my email?
let me know thanks


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Hey Vitaly...*

I plow Greece and Irondequoit, Last year I also did a 1/2 mile drive past Spencerport as a on call. Living in Hilton I can assure you don't try to do Irondequoit. Its too far from your base and the snow patterns are completely different. I live near Stone Rd and Lake ave and I'll have 3" but my Greece accounts near North might have 2" (not enough for trigger) and my North Irondequoit will have 4-5" but my South Irondequoit past Empire will be 2-3". Got to love lake effect. So in my rambling's what I'm saying is try to stick closer to home, North Greece around Latta has big homes and easy drives.
I'm by no means an expert like Mick, but I'll be happy to share ideas with you.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

qualitylawncare said:


> here's the biggest mowing rig behind the 98' F-150.. Pic is about 2 months old.. Have added two Greentouch BP blower racks for Kawasaki KRB 400B blowers, and new stihl FS85 Extreme trimmers to replace the Echo garbage..


Nice Lesco, I have 3 cub tanks, and a mtd 36", also a ford 250 P/S


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Grn Mtn, 
Yea i'm trying to stick as close as i can, but not many people are calling, around here, but i'll email u,


----------

